# Spanish state pension and fe de vida



## Sonia P (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi all - I wonder if someone can advise me . Our beautiful Spanish mother living in the uk sadly has dementia and for 4 years she has not sent the fe de Vida / proof of life to claim her Spanish state pension that she had previously been receiving for many years . Is there anything that can be done ? It has just been brought to my attention so I will ensure that it is sent this week for this year as am now aware of the first 90 days of the year rule . Many thanks in advance to anyone that can help .


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Since this is a Spanish issue I think you will get more help in the Spanish forum.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sonia P said:


> Hi all - I wonder if someone can advise me . Our beautiful Spanish mother living in the uk sadly has dementia and for 4 years she has not sent the fe de Vida / proof of life to claim her Spanish state pension that she had previously been receiving for many years . Is there anything that can be done ? It has just been brought to my attention so I will ensure that it is sent this week for this year as am now aware of the first 90 days of the year rule . Many thanks in advance to anyone that can help .


 I think you need to speak directly with the authorities. Here's a link
https://w6.seg-social.es/ProsaInter...IN&ARQ.SPM.APPTYPE=SERVICE&ARQ.IDAPP=XV20R200
BTW, I'm not sure what you mean by_ the first 90 days of the year rule_


----------



## Sonia P (Mar 13, 2019)

Thankyou for your help !! I will try 😊


----------



## Sonia P (Mar 13, 2019)

Will do Thankyou 😊


----------

